# What eats Duckweed?



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

goldfish ate all mine. It wasnt until I got some more plants that I had another infestation.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Turtles, Goldfish and Bosemani Rainbows are the only critters I know of that would eat duckweed. But I'm sure there are more that will eat them. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/136862-duckweed.html


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

Silver dollars will eat it, so will most SA or CA cichlids. However, those fish will grow too large for your tank. Best bit is simply to eliminate it completely if you don't want to deal with it every week or two. I have it in several tanks, and when it needs thinned out I toss netfuls into the 75 or 125 for the mbuna, severums, and silver dollars to eat. 
A sponge prefilter will keep it from clogging your intake, I use them on all my filters. The penguin powerhead reverse-flow replacement sponges work the best IME. You can cut them in half if they're longer than you want/need.


----------



## LuLuO (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

congo tetra, emperor tetra

and duck


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hope your surgery went well - I had heart surgery in March.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Festivum


----------



## Vesh (Jan 16, 2010)

My angel fish ate it. But not as fast as it grew.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

My angelfish eat it too. and sometimes my snakeskin gouramis.


----------



## The.Cuda (Mar 21, 2011)

Pacus and hatchets


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## feh (Feb 13, 2011)

The.Cuda said:


> Pacus and hatchets
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bleh...


----------



## dvonflue (Dec 11, 2010)

I made a Surface skimmer that connects to my canister filter. I had duckweed bad till I installed this baby. took about 3-4 days of using a net and letting my skimmer do the rest, but now its all gone 
If you don't want to buy fish that is


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

Goldfish LOVE to eat it.


----------

